# Hello... This is my NISSAN



## Hardwood (Apr 8, 2008)

*1993 Nissan Hardbody*
Body:
custom paint Viper orange with airbrushed woodgrain and truefire
Shaved everything- door handles, cowl vents still has wipers, tailgate handle(inside), Nissan off of tailgate and put onto hood, gas lid, firewall
2 3/4 bodydrop bed has been raised but still complete
front/back air suspension 1/2 line in and out 8 gallon tank everything hid under bed 
F.B.I. 4-link 
18" Boyd Coddington Turbo wheels brand new tires 

Engine:
stock 2.4
5 speed

Interior:
tweed and vinyl tan and brown
2 tvs in top of dash
JVC head unit TV/dvd/cd/mp3/sd card/tv tuner/bunch more stuff i dont have hooked up
Billet window cranks
tall shifter (49 ford panel truck)

im sure theres a bunch more


----------

